# Which rivers are the best for salmon and trout?



## Tennesseekick31 (May 23, 2012)

I'm looking to river fish in south east Michigan near sterling heights for salmon when do they run which rivers are the best? Please help


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Good luck...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

All seriousness its slim pickins in se Michigan. The lower Huron gets a few... not many. Ive heard of a few sightings on the lower rouge river as well. However youd be better driving to the west side of state

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

Doesn't the Clinton get a run coming up soon?


----------



## Tennesseekick31 (May 23, 2012)

Where would you recommend the best place on the west side of the state Kalamazoo river by sagautauck has been killing the salmon so i curious to see if they run heavy in the river.


----------



## Tennesseekick31 (May 23, 2012)

They are supposed to run soo in the Clinton but I would
Like to know which part of the Clinton is best


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Clinton is far and few between better off going west or north If your persistant id try riverbends park in utica up to Yates!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

What would you recommend for a setup, as far as line, rod, and flies go. and thats not till novemberish right?


----------



## r.smith18880 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you want to catch fish go west. If you are looking for a nice afternoon being outdoors today is beautiful. I never fly fished for salmon. But, I like egg flys after the salmon are done for steelhead In Any river. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Grand river, muskegon river, are both good. The dnr stopped planting the clinton years ago, but probably still gets a few strays. Ive been fishing the clinton for many years and have never seen one. But it has some beautiful areas not far from the area you are asking about, with many different fish species.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

the black river and mill creek used to get a pretty healthy run of kings until huron crashed. i havent been there in years but it might still get a few. it still gets a few steelhead i would think though. i fish the clinton for steelhead in the fall and ive never seen a salmon in there though i hear of one or two getting caught each year.


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

FishMichv2 said:


> the black river and mill creek used to get a pretty healthy run of kings until huron crashed. i havent been there in years but it might still get a few. it still gets a few steelhead i would think though. i fish the clinton for steelhead in the fall and ive never seen a salmon in there though i hear of one or two getting caught each year.


 

When is the steelie run in the Clinton, i just got a new rod for the Pere Marquette run in a week or two. I would love to use it on the Clinton as well.


----------



## Tennesseekick31 (May 23, 2012)

Yea that's what I would like to know also when is the steelhead run in the Clinton?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

September 24th at 9:47 am.


----------



## Tennesseekick31 (May 23, 2012)

A simple couple of date would of been ok like a certain part of a month just asking


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tennesseekick31 said:


> A simple couple of date would of been ok like a certain part of a month just asking


These runs are tough to predict and are dictated by weather. The water needs to cool and rain is always good. The Clinton is hit or miss from day to day in the fall. If you live close just start going down there and checking it out. Put some time in and you'll find some fish starting from this month until April. Keep an eye on the rain and other things that might trigger some fish to come up.


----------



## Fishing2much (Jun 29, 2011)

Nov thru spring time you can find Steelhead in the Clinton there arent a lot but we do get some in the Clinton


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

the crappier the weather,the better the run


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Soon...soon. Did very well on the Kings two weeks ago on the North West side. Caught 11. Clinton River is starting to slowly cool. Rain is key to push up the Steel and Chinook were caught last year at a few of my regular spots

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Do a search for "steelhead" in this forum and you will have a ton of info to look over.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The VERY few kings that will run up the Huron this year will be up in about 3-4 weeks...or so.

Yeah there will be a chance but you are better off heading north NOW.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive caught hundreds of steelhead in the clinton but there is no run of steelhead at the clinton only when im there and a few select clinton pros.


----------

